
Show HN: DataBrokerDAO – A Decentralised Marketplace for IoT Sensor Data - cryptominded
https://databrokerdao.com?ref=hn
======
roderikvdv
Hi, Roderik here, one of the founders of DataBrokerDAO. We would love to hear
your comments and questions!

And do not forget to register for the referral program!

